# HELP!!! green spots in bonnet



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys

I was having a go at doing my dads x5 today (half the bonnet to test the products)

was claying the bonnet and i noticed that there were these green spots that just wouldnt budge :?

Didnt wanna go too far in case it scrathed the paint :?

Any tips guys


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

What Clay are you using? Maybe it needs a more aggressive one?

Have you tried Tar Remover - that may help..?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> What Clay are you using? Maybe it needs a more aggressive one?
> 
> Have you tried Tar Remover - that may help..?


yes, tried bugf and tar remover (meguires). UIsing the meguires quick clay box :?

My dads x5, years of negelct and i dont want to machine polish it with the on there :?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you post some pics up, so we can have a look, may help us advise you..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay, will doo after i get home from work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Dave, how big are the spots? and what colour is the car? I had some small yellow/green spots on the Audi & my Smart the did not seem to want to shift till I gave the cars a good good soak under some heavy duty snow foam, then they lifted off no problem.

Kevin


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hers a pic, not very good though.

There small but wont budge. COndisering taking a knife to thenm :x


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

any ideas how to get rid of them guys


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm no expert but they look like they might be tree sap, I'm sure someone will have some good advice for you as the day goes on. I like your Gecko sticker on the spoiler, wouldn't mind one of them


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you feel these..
if so, try using your nail, them polish out..

It certainly looks like it is on top of the paint, maybe a more aggressive clay bar might sort them out..

Have you tried soaking them, say with a damp tissue or cloth, soak in a tar remover or degreaser and let sit for a few mins, then try to remove..

Where are you based, I'm sure someone can come an have a look for you..


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> spacerstartSpacernewsSpacerforumSpacertuningSpacersponsorsSpacerttocSpacerfaqsSpacerSearch aboutspacer


thanks mate, trying to give it a personal touch 



dooka said:


> Can you feel these..
> if so, try using your nail, them polish out..
> 
> It certainly looks like it is on top of the paint, maybe a more aggressive clay bar might sort them out..
> ...


Tries my nail, wont budge, tried washing the car, jetwash and bug and tar remover. Even tried pushing it off with the edge of a bottle as i got frustrated and left a small mark on the paint which i managed to get off 

Tried clay bar also [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I just dont know how to get them off, i will try soaking a tissue in cold water and poring boiling water on another :?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

So you can feel these spots then..

Sounds like you will have to go caustic on this, have you tried a heavy polish and pad on a machine to try and get off..

Without seeing or feeling, it is hard to advise..


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We regularly get a similar spotting on our cars (a yellowy green spot which is raised) and find it easily scrapes off with a finger nail or can be washed off but may need a little effort. The substance has a slightly waxy texture which had lead us to believe it is Bee poop.... :roll:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> We regularly get a similar spotting on our cars (a yellowy green spot which is raised) and find it easily scrapes off with a finger nail or can be washed off but may need a little effort. The substance has a slightly waxy texture which had lead us to believe it is Bee poop.... :roll:


Interesting..

Charlie had some black spots on his car, that claying or polishing wouldn't remove..

Came off with a nail and a little patience, don't know what they were, not tar for sure..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They're not green; they're yellow - your car is blue  I don't get them so much and don't park under trees so I think they're some form of insectoid "emission" as someone's already mentioned. Bee cack is the top candidate! :lol: They dry hard and often don't wash off. The good news is that you can gently persuade them with a finger nail kept flat to the surface. No scratches and they'll pop right off.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

ive tried this, they wont budge [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I think im guna get a standing knife and see if i can pry it off without damaging the paint :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't understand why they would be so adhered to your paint, unless they're these new Araldite bees that everyone's been talking about. Waxed paint, quick nudge, boom, gone.. :? Seriously don't use anything metal on the car.

Some suggestions since you've tried hot and cold water: isopropyl alcohol, and provided it doesn't damage paintwork (I don't know so you'll have to check) meths. Isopropyl alcohol is definitely fine as Dr. Colorchip recommend it to clean the paint before using their treatment so it's ok, and it's a great general cleaner on surfaces that can take it. Try it on some tissue and leave it to soak on these apian epoxy crapnuts that so plague you.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Found This dave it maybe of some use.

http://thedetailer.com.au/paintrectific ... dvance.php
Kevin


----------

